# Routan FAQ its here!



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*how is it pronounce?*
rew-than

*when will it be available?*
Sept 2008 as a 2009 model

*Trim levels and engines*
S and SE get the 3.8L 197HP V6
SEL get the 3.0 251 hp V6
*is this a badge engineered version of the dodge caravan?*
Volkswagens considers it a "partnership vehicle" much like the Cayane/Touareg"
if you have any other questions feel free to ask


















_Modified by Conejo GTI at 7:06 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Conejo GTI)*

*Does the van have Stow 'n Go?*
Yes, although the van shown at the Chicago Auto Show only had folding third row seats. The second row had full sized captains chairs which are removable but not stowable. 
*Where is it built?*
At Windsor Assembly in Windsor, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Conejo GTI)*

SEL should be 4.0L
Also, I was at the press conference on Wednesday. I saw it, I touched it and I sat in it. I took a bunch of pics but I can't find my USB cable. Since the display van was a "prototype" (I'm assuming) they wouldn't open the hood for inspection or photos.
So, if you have any realistic questions that I can answer, please let me know.








*Pricing:*
Base price under $25,000
As a note, the base price for a Grand Caravan with the 3.8L engine is $27,000-ish and the base Town & Country with a 3.8L is $28,600-ish.
Also, when asked, Stefan Jacoby said that a diesel is in the works.



_Modified by vwbugstuff at 4:48 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (vwbugstuff)*

Same warranty as the Chyrsler product, and would it have to be serviced at VW dealerships?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Raring 2 Go)*

I'm not sure about the warranty. I think someone asked but I didn't hear the answer.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (vwbugstuff)*

*How is it pronounced ?*
roo-tan (have a german accent and you'll get it







)
Watch this vid 20-21secs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbR9cz5-imc
Speaker is Dr. Ulrich Hackenberg


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (phaeton)*

LOL


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_Also, when asked, Stefan Jacoby said that a diesel is in the works.


As with much of the Jeep and Chrysler range, there have been TDi's in the Town & Country/Voyager in Europe/Australia (mostly M-B derived though the Oz Dodge Nitro comes with the 2.0TDi from the Golf) for the last couple of years.........but they are small capacity common rail TDi's not the massive tractor engines that the US is familiar with. Which might make them a very tough sell....
The new T&C (Roo-tan clone







) in Europe gets a 2.8 Tdi.....wonder if it is a M-B unit?


----------



## xinnek (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Seano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seano* »_
As with much of the Jeep and Chrysler range, there have been TDi's in the Town & Country/Voyager in Europe/Australia (mostly M-B derived though the Oz Dodge Nitro comes with the 2.0TDi from the Golf) for the last couple of years.........but they are small capacity common rail TDi's not the massive tractor engines that the US is familiar with. Which might make them a very tough sell....
The new T&C (Roo-tan clone







) in Europe gets a 2.8 Tdi.....wonder if it is a M-B unit?

That would be awesome... A minivan with a TDI.


----------



## tdiguyAtl (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Conejo GTI)*

Since it's got the DC electronics, will it have VW's signature blue and red nighttime interior lighting?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Raring 2 Go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_Same warranty as the Chyrsler product, and would it have to be serviced at VW dealerships?

it will be serviced at vw dealers. VW dealers will have to have the Chrysler scan tool ... no VAGCOM.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (bhb399mm)*

I actually was interested if you'd get the power train warranty (lifetime or 10yrs/100000 miles...something like that). The latter part of the question was a tongue-in-cheek poke at VW 'service'. No VAG-com sucks, but, then again, almost anywhere can read domestic codes for you.


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (xinnek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xinnek* »_
That would be awesome... A minivan with a TDI. 

If you travel to Europe, all you'll see is Grand Caravans with CDI, T4s with TDI, etc.
Manual transmission too. Autos are pretty rare. 
Then in the US, everything is completely backwards.








Az


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Conejo GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Conejo GTI* »_*is this a badge engineered version of the dodge caravan?*
Volkswagens considers it a "partnership vehicle" much like the Cayane/Touareg"


Nice spin!








Az


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (AzBarber)*

Do we know yet if the Routan will be pushed back like every other VAG vehicle or is it still due out in Sep 08?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! ([email protected])*

Also, do we know if it will be 5x112 like the rest of the current dubs (minus the TReg)?


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Do we know yet if the Routan will be pushed back like every other VAG vehicle or is it still due out in Sep 08?


still on schedule


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Also, do we know if it will be 5x112 like the rest of the current dubs (minus the TReg)?


5x112???


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

5x112???

Bolt Pattern on the wheels. 
My guess is since it's heavily based on the Chrysler van, it'd have a Chrysler bolt pattern. (5x4.5 or 5x4.75?)I could be wrong though.


----------



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (bhb399mm)*

second for the lifetime warranty question, don't think I'd do it otherwise, I put on 36k on my car in one year and my last Chrysler lost it's transmission twice. From the reports on Edmunds, the powertrain and engine still suffer chronic problems.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
it will be serviced at vw dealers. VW dealers will have to have the Chrysler scan tool ... no VAGCOM. 

I wonder if it will have VW specific part numbers for program settings in various modules. I as k this because I am a Dodge/Chrysler tech and use the StarScan (Dodge/Chrysler/jeep version of vag-com). I'm guessing I won't see it on current listings of 2009 vehicles on dealerconnect or tech authority?...


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (vibes099)*

Just saw the "virtual walk around" so ask away


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Conejo GTI)*

Dodge/Chrysler transmissions


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Fleischwagen)*

So.........Chrysler doesn't offer black leather interior for the T & C.......I'm *ass*uming the Routan will not be available with black leather interior either.
Not a deal-breaker I guess.
Gray leather interior with black-carpeted floor mats will do I suppose.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Full spec sheet is now available


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Routan FAQ its here! (Conejo GTI)*

Can anybody estimate what a camper conversion would cost on top of the 25K ?


----------

